# OpenSuSE 10.3 for standalone PCs without an internet connection



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2007)

Attention: This post is outdated. Updated RPMS here !!!!! for both KDE and GNOME (i386)

Open SuSE Install DVD/Cds are required for implementing these instructions !

[size=+2]OpenSuSE 10.3 i386[/size]

*For OpenSuSE 64bit click here*

*Enabling multimedia and restricted formats* in systems not connected to the internet can be a pain with any linux distro with a lot of dependency problems. The aim of this post is to help out such persons by providing the required *RPMs AND Dependencies* in one archive. I have selected a few software which may be required on such PCs. This list is in no way complete, but just represents what I think may be the bare minimum one would like to have on a multimedia desktop PC.

[size=+1]I have covered the following software:[/size]
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Mplayer - multimedia player
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
Fonts

You *will need* an internet connection to download this zip file, and extract it to a folder in your Home directory. 

File details:
Mirror1 - Ftp2Share
Mirror2 - Mediafire
Size: 72.8 MB 
md5sum 6ae1149770707670ba0142c64a0a53d6

Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a cd if you stay in a remote area.

Press Alt+F2, type yast and press Enter, key in your root password and press Enter. This is one way of opening YaST, the system administration panel of OpenSuSE. Click on Software Repositories
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8885/t1uk1.th.png

Click on Add
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/284/t2yh2.th.png

Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9126/t3mq7.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2593/t4mo5.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7503/t5yq7.th.png

Now open YaST->software Management and in the search box type, search and check the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash
Realplayer - search for real player
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun and java_1_5_0_sun-plugin
Mplayer - search for mplayer and mplayer plugin, search for w32 and check the result you get
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b and k3b codecs
DeVeDe - search for devede and check the same
Audacity - search for audacity and check the same
AviDemux - search for Avidemux and check the same
FFMPEG - search for FFMPEG and check the same
Transcode - search for Transcode and check the same
kdeadmin - search for kdeadmin and check the same
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss and check the same

Click Accept

*Fonts* - If you want to use windows fonts like Times New Roman:
Press Alt+F2 and type


> kdesu konqueror


and press enter. 
You will get a Konqueror browser as a super user. 
Make a new folder called core in /usr/share/fonts and copy all the TTF fonts from your C:/windows/fonts to it. 
Click on Configure Desktop in KMenu->System administration->font installer->click administrator mode button below->give root password,
click on add, browse to /usr/share/fonts/core, select all by pressing Ctrl+A, and click ok.

*Update 31/12/2007*
Installing Xine and Amarok
Download this zip file and extract the contents to the folder containing the RPMs you have made above. 

File details:
Mirror1 - Mediashare
Mirror2 - Ftp2Share
Size: 16.59 MB
md5sum c0407d87ce79b4b731822ec57e8ed299

Some of the files in the above repository are required as dependencies so this will not work on its own. 

_Note:You *may* have to go to YaST->Software Repositories, delete the repository you added above and add it again, if the refresh does not take place properly. It happens some times_ 

Go to YaST->Software Management
Search for libxine and check it. If you get a warning dialog, check the box which asks the problem solver to run all possible solutions, it will resolve automatically
Search for amarok and click on the check mark so that it becomes an update sign as shown in the pictures below

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/61/amarok1gu7.th.png *img86.imageshack.us/img86/8310/amarok2fl8.th.png

You will then get a warning like this
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/8291/amarok3go5.th.png

Select "install libpimptune5 although it would change the vendor"
and click OK-Try again button below

Click Accept

*Update2 31/12/2007*
ntfs-config: A tool to make your ntfs partitions writable
Download ntfs-config from here
*www.mediafire.com/?ahwetexsjev
save it to the repository folder you created above.

Open YaST->Software Management
and search for ntfs, and check ntfs-config and click accept. If you do not see ntfs-config delete and add the repository as explained in the Note above.

After it has installed go to KMenu->Applications->New Applications->Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool (it will be at the bottom of the New Applications List)
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Other irritants:*
SuSE can be real slow even on mid-end systems. To overcome this you can do the following:
Click on KMenu->
Configure Desktop->Appearance and Themes->Style->Light Style 3rd revision->Apply
Configure Desktop->Window decorations->Plastik->Apply

Update Feb 2008

Sources:
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/Backports/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/KDE3/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2007)

do you have a similar thing with .deb packages for Ubuntu?


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2007)

@MetalHeadGautham Am afraid not. I uninstalled Ubuntu

[size=+2]OpenSuSE 10.3 x86_64[/size]

*Enabling multimedia and restricted formats* in systems not connected to the internet can be a pain with any linux distro with a lot of dependency problems. 64-bit systems can be a little more tricky. There is no Java plugin for mozilla, so you will have to use Konqueror for Java applets. The aim of this post is to help out such persons by providing the required *RPMs AND Dependencies* in one archive. I have selected a few software which may be required on such PCs. This list is in no way complete, but just represents what I think may be the bare minimum one would like to have on a multimedia desktop PC.

*I have covered the following software:*
Adobe flash player - for viewing flash animations
Realplayer
Acrobat Reader - required to open encrypted pdfs
Java
Kaffiene - multimedia player
XMMS - winamp lookalike
K3b - CD/DVD ripping, burning
libdvdcss
DeVeDe - Create VCD, SVCD, DVD
Audacity - audio editor
AviDemux - similar to VirtualDub
ffmpeg
VLC player
Transcode
Amarok - mp3 player
ntfs-config
Fonts

You *will need* an internet connection to download these three files. Maybe a friend can help you to download it and mail it to you on a cd if you stay in a remote area.

*First* download peazip-1.10.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.rpm and save it to your desktop.

File details:
Link: *www.mediafire.com/?czpxzmrjmd5
Size: 4.61 MB
md5sum c0b89b1106506254f01e3c40af2771b2

Press Alt+F2 and type konsole and press Enter.

At prompt type 
cd Desktop
and press Enter

Now type 
rpm -ihv peazip-1.10.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-1.rpm 
and press Enter

After the install press Ctrl+D twice in succession.

*Then download these two files (yes, you require both of them simultaneously in the same folder on your pc)*, and save it to your Home directory. 

File details:
File 1 - Mirror 1
Size: 99 MB 
md5sum 58454afcd0b5db3168f46e497b5c3cae

File 2 - Mirror 1
Size: 40.39 MB 
md5sum 31915b5190e9b30ef787c779de13ce4d

Double click on piece 001 and extract to your home directory. You should now see a folder called essentials in your home directory.

Press Alt+F2, type yast and press Enter, key in your root password and press Enter. This is one way of opening YaST, the system administration panel of OpenSuSE. Click on Software Repositories
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8885/t1uk1.th.png

Click on Add
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/284/t2yh2.th.png

Select Local Directory, uncheck download repository description files and click next
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/9126/t3mq7.th.png

Give the repository a name, I have given the name essentials, click browse and browse to that folder and click Open, and check the checkbox that says plain rpm directory
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2593/t4mo5.th.png

This is what you will get, just select essentials and see if automatically refresh is checked, if not checked do so, and click Finish
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/7503/t5yq7.th.png

*Now open YaST->software Management* and in the search box *type, search and check* the following:
Adobe flash player - search for flash
Realplayer - search for real player
Acrobat Reader - search for acroread
Java - search for sun and tick java_1_5_0-sun
Kaffeine - search for kaffeine, kaffeine-mozilla, libxine, and w32 and check each of the results you get. If already ticked by default, click on the check mark once to get an update sign*img138.imageshack.us/img138/6335/59107652vj2.png.
XMMS - search for xmms
K3b - search for k3b and check k3b and k3b codecs. If already ticked by default, click on the check mark once to get an update sign *img138.imageshack.us/img138/6335/59107652vj2.png.
DeVeDe - search for devede and check the same
Audacity - search for audacity and check the same
AviDemux - search for avidemux and check the same
FFMPEG - search for ffmpeg and check the same
Transcode - search for transcode and check the same
kdeadmin - search for kdeadmin and check the same
libdvdcss - search for libdvdcss and check the same
vlc - search for vlc and check the same
amarok - search for amarok and click on the check mark once to get an update sign*img138.imageshack.us/img138/6335/59107652vj2.png.
ntfs-config - search for ntfs-config and check the same

Click Accept

*ntfs-config setup: *Go to KMenu->Applications->New Applications->Configuration Tool NTFS Configuration Tool (it will be at the bottom of the New Applications List)
Key in your root password when asked for and enable by checking in the checkboxes for internal and/or external drives.

*Fonts* - If you want to use windows fonts like Times New Roman:
Press Alt+F2 and type


> kdesu konqueror


and press enter. 
You will get a Konqueror browser as a super user. 
Make a new folder called core in /usr/share/fonts and copy all the TTF fonts from your C:/windows/fonts to it. 
Click on Configure Desktop in KMenu->System administration->font installer->click administrator mode button below->give root password,
click on add, browse to /usr/share/fonts/core, select all by pressing Ctrl+A, and click ok.

*Other irritants:*
SuSE can be real slow even on mid-end systems. To overcome this you can do the following:
Click on KMenu->
Configure Desktop->Appearance and Themes->Style->Light Style 3rd revision->Apply
Configure Desktop->Window decorations->Plastik->Apply

Update Feb 2008

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Archive contents:
a52dec-0.7.4-3.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
aften-0.08-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
amarok-1.4.8-18.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-lang-1.4.8-100.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
amarok-xine-1.4.8-18.1.x86_64.rpm
amarok-yauap-1.4.8-18.1.x86_64.rpm
amrnb-7.0.0.0-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
amrwb-7.0.0.2-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
audacity-1.3.4-2.pm.beta.x86_64.rpm
avidemux-2.4-0.pm.4.x86_64.rpm
coreutils-6.9-43.x86_64.rpm
dcatools-0.0.5-3.i586.rpm
devede-3.6-0.pm.1.noarch.rpm
dvdauthor-0.6.14-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
faac-1.25-0.pm.4.x86_64.rpm
faad2-2.5-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.x86_64.rpm
fftw-2.1.5-117.x86_64.rpm
glibc-2.6.1-18.x86_64.rpm
glibc-32bit-2.6.1-18.x86_64.rpm
gmpc-libnotify-0.15.5.0-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
iso-codes-1.0a-49.noarch.rpm
k3b-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
k3b-codecs-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
k3b-lang-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
kaffeine-0.8.5-35.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
kaffeine-mozilla-0.2-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
kdemultimedia3-3.5.8-8.3.x86_64.rpm
lame-3.97-3.x86_64.rpm
libcaca-0.9_0.99.beta13-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
libcddb-1.3.0-60.x86_64.rpm
libcurl4-32bit-7.16.4-16.x86_64.rpm
libcurl4-7.16.4-15.x86_64.rpm
libdc1394_control12-1.2.2-1.x86_64.rpm
libdca0-0.0.5-3.i586.rpm
libdvbpsi5-0.1.6-1.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libdvdcss-1.2.9-5.3.x86_64.rpm
libdvdnav-0.1.10-75.x86_64.rpm
libexpat0-1.95.8-32.x86_64.rpm
libexpat1-2.0.1-24.x86_64.rpm
libexpat1-32bit-2.0.1-24.x86_64.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.8.x86_64.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.x86_64.rpm
libgcc42-32bit-4.2.1_20070724-17.x86_64.rpm
libgcc42-4.2.1_20070724-17.x86_64.rpm
libgpod3-0.6.0-100.pm.6.x86_64.rpm
libgsm-1.0.10-72.x86_64.rpm
libid3tag-0.15.1b-95.x86_64.rpm
libifp4-1.0.0.2-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libifp-tools-1.0.0.2-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libiso9660-5-0.78.2-4.x86_64.rpm
libmms0-0.4-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-10.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
libmpeg2-0.4.1-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
libmpeg2-0.4.1.1149-3.1.x86_64.rpm
libmpeg2-devel-0.4.1.1149-3.1.x86_64.rpm
libmspack-0.0.20060920alpha-51.x86_64.rpm
libmtp7-0.2.4-0.pm.4.x86_64.rpm
libmusicbrainz4-2.1.5-3.x86_64.rpm
libofa-0.9.3-59.x86_64.rpm
libOggFLAC++2-1.1.2-21.x86_64.rpm
libOggFLAC3-1.1.2-21.x86_64.rpm
liboggz-0.9.5-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
libraw1394-8-1.2.1-64.x86_64.rpm
libsexy-0.1.11-55.x86_64.rpm
libstdc++42-32bit-4.2.1_20070724-17.x86_64.rpm
libtar-1.2.11-0.pm.3.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-mad-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libtunepimp5-mp4-0.5.3-100.pm.7.x86_64.rpm
libwnck-1-22-2.20.0-4.x86_64.rpm
libwnck-2.20.0-4.x86_64.rpm
libx264-57-0.0svn20071225-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
libxine1-1.1.8-0.pm.5.x86_64.rpm
lirc-0.7.2-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
mad-0.15.1b-1.pm.5.x86_64.rpm
MPlayer-1.0rc2-2.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
notification-daemon-0.3.7-65.x86_64.rpm
ntfs-config-1.0.1-14.x86_64.rpm
pvm-3.4.5-89.x86_64.rpm
speex-1.1.99_1.2beta1-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
transcode-1.0.4-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
twolame-0.3.10-0.pm.2.x86_64.rpm
vcdimager-0.7.23-83.x86_64.rpm
vlc-0.8.6d-7.1.x86_64.rpm
w32codec-all-20071007-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
wxGTK-2.8.4.0-53.x86_64.rpm
x264-0.0svn20071225-0.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
xmms-1.2.11-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
xmms-lib-1.2.11-1.pm.1.x86_64.rpm
xosd-2.2.12-113.x86_64.rpm
xvid-1.1.3-0.pm.0.x86_64.rpm
zlib-1.2.3-75.x86_64.rpm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sources:
*peazip.sourceforge.net
*packman.links2linux.org/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/Backports/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/KDE3/openSUSE_10.3/
*download.videolan.org/pub/vlc/SuSE/10.3/


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice work. But is Acrobat Reader, flashplayer, Java needed? I mean all of these are present on the DVD


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, Java, flashplayer, Acrobat and Real player RPMs are not included in the archive. Many do not know its on the DVD  By default acroread package is not installed, others are. I know the EULAs are presented before the partitions are formatted, but then how many people actually read


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

is acro reader a pain in Linux like win , since version 6 i have found others as waist and 8 a big NO.i moved to foxit .so i suggest a fast one if it is sluggish , pardon me ,it may be fast in Linux , cause i have not used it in lin


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2007)

I hope evince or kpdf is enough for reading pdfs  why acroread esp the latest 8.1 is heavy!wastage of 100's MBs of RAM!.
l


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice! That's clever stuff  Also, having WINE bundled would be a good idea. WINE doesnt depend FontForge, but without FontForge all Win App's fonts would be like the one picked from the terminal  So I'd recommend WINE + FontForge. WINE comes in handy for an occasional game/PS work


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

ah, so its a pain in Linux too . I thought so . . then i guess you please change it . can you make one for mandriva08 . with nvidia latest driver in it .


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

coolpcguy said:


> Nice! That's clever stuff  Also, having WINE bundled would be a good idea.



wine-0.9.44-15.i586.rpm is there in the OpenSuSE 10.3 DVD. It can be installed. I have no idea what font forge is, never used it. Like I said above, the list may not be complete for everybody 

Update: just saw font forge on sourceforge, looks complicated


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

you should have included real player codecs instead of the RPM. And with them along with Win32 codecs placed in the default locations, Xine and MPlayer will be a breeze.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> you should have included real player codecs instead of the RPM. And with them along with Win32 codecs placed in the default locations, Xine and MPlayer will be a breeze.



You are a real *Metalhead* always posting without reading, not to mention a motormouth. Anyway here are the contents of the zip archive:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
a52dec-0.7.4-3.pm.3.i586.rpm
aften-0.08-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
amrnb-7.0.0.0-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
amrwb-7.0.0.2-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
audacity-1.3.4-2.pm.beta.i586.rpm
avidemux-2.4-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
devede-3.6-0.pm.1.noarch.rpm
dvdauthor-0.6.14-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
faac-1.25-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
faad2-2.5-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i586.rpm
ffmpeg-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i686.rpm
freetype2-2.3.5-18.i586.rpm
glibc-2.6.1-18.i686.rpm
k3b-1.0.4-7.1.i586.rpm
k3b-codecs-1.0.4-2.1.pm.0.i586.rpm
k3b-lang-1.0.4-7.1.i586.rpm
lame-3.97-3.i586.rpm
libcaca-0.9_0.99.beta13-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libdc1394_control12-1.2.2-1.i586.rpm
libdc1394_control12-devel-1.2.2-1.i586.rpm
libdca0-0.0.5-3.i586.rpm
libdvdcss-1.2.9-5.4.i586.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.8.i586.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.8.src.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i586.rpm
libffmpeg0-0.4.9-9.pm.svn20071229.i686.rpm
libmad-0.15.1b-3.1.i586.rpm
libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-10.pm.0.i586.rpm
libmpeg2-0.4.1.1149-3.1.i586.rpm
libx264-57-0.0svn20071225-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-1.1.8-0.pm.5.i586.rpm
lirc-0.7.2-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
mad-0.15.1b-1.pm.5.i586.rpm
MPlayer-1.0rc2-2.pm.0.i586.rpm
mplayerplug-in-3.45-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
pvm-3.4.5-89.i586.rpm
transcode-1.0.4-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
transcode-1.0.4-0.pm.0.i686.rpm
twolame-0.3.10-0.pm.2.i586.rpm
w32codec-all-20071007-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
xmms-1.2.11-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
xmms-lib-1.2.11-1.pm.1.i586.rpm
xvid-1.1.3-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Goodnight


----------



## mehulved (Dec 31, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:


> do you have a similar thing with .deb packages for Ubuntu?


 It can be done easily by using apt-on-cd. It will create a nice iso image which can be easily restored using apt-on-cd


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2007)

mehulved said:


> It can be done easily by using apt-on-cd. It will create a nice iso image which can be easily restored using apt-on-cd


please enlighten me a little more.


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

i wish you put it up in "media fire" too...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

x3060 said:


> i wish you put it up in "media fire" too...



Please give me the home page, I can then try the rpm and add it as a separate archive with extra dependencies if any (hopefully all the packages above will satisfy the deps  ).


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

> *www.mediafire.com/


there you go.., its better than RS


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

OOPS, I misunderstood, thought you were talking about a program 
Anyway, I have updated the links^


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks . i will download sometime , on phone now . by the way , give a fast reader than acrobat the latest version is good for nothing.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

First post updated to include Amarok and Xine. Update archive contents:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
amarok-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm       
amarok-lang-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm  
amarok-xine-1.4.8-100.pm.2.i586.rpm  
flac-1.2.0-13.i586.rpm               
kdemultimedia3-3.5.8-8.3.i586.rpm    
libgpod3-0.6.0-100.pm.6.i586.rpm     
libifp4-1.0.0.2-0.pm.3.i586.rpm      
libmtp7-0.2.4-0.pm.4.i586.rpm
libtunepimp-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-mad-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libtunepimp5-mp4-0.5.3-100.pm.7.i586.rpm
libxine1-1.1.8-0.pm.5.i686.rpm
speex-1.1.99.2-26.i586.rpm
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



x3060 said:


> thanks . i will download sometime , on phone now . by the way , give a fast reader than acrobat the latest version is good for nothing.



Use KPDF which is the default viewer


----------



## x3060 (Dec 31, 2007)

this is getting an excellent start .


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you 
ntfs-config tool added in first post. It should have been with the first lot, somehow slipped my mind


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 1, 2008)

First post updated to include Open SuSE 10.3 x86_64 *farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------

